# People of Walmart



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2009)

http://peopleofwalmart.com/

Because some of their clientele can make _us_ seem normal in comparison 

Honestly, some of these are great...


----------



## Ziff (Sep 9, 2009)

furry on page 7


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

Ziff said:


> furry on page 7



That's just Tony the Tiger.


----------



## Azure (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude.  That is an EPIC camo car.  Brings back memories of home.

EDIT- Disregard, Cat Mobile is the most epic thing I have ever seen. But the car with the HOUSE WINDOW that is clearly Tuff Stuffed in there is a close second.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you, I shall add this to my bookmark folder of quote and picture websites.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

what the hell happened that girl that decided to get the sides of her head shaved @.@
Also the bastard that had his undies showing...I don't want to shop at walmart anymore .___.


----------



## Matt (Sep 9, 2009)

i lol'd kinda.


----------

